# New Blogger



## jrey492003 (Jun 5, 2010)

One year in Mexico now and there are many things that are so wonderful about this country.
New to the Blog.

Does anyone out there live in or near Tequisquiapan?


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't live near Tequisquiapan but we did visit last weekend for the Feria de Vinos y Quesos... It was an interesting evening.


----------



## jrey492003 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Tequisquiapan*

Glad you enjoyed. If you head back this way, please let me know so I can introduce myself in person. From where did you travel?


----------



## jrey492003 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Expat*

Where are you living now. It says you are an expat living in the U.S. I'm confused.


----------

